# Ersatzlüfter



## Qoures (6. Dezember 2015)

*Ersatzlüfter*

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal nachfragen was den gute Lüfter für die KoWaKü Corsair H110i GTX sind, da diese fürchterlich laut sein sollen. Im Forum habe ich gelesen das einige die beQuiet sielent Wings 2 empfehlen würden. Allerdings wollte ich jetzt noch einmal explizit danach fragen. Freue mich schon auf die Beiträge
MFG


----------



## Darkscream (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ersatzlüfter*

Die dürften so laut sein weil sie sich nicht unter 1200RPM regeln lassen.
Als Gehäuselüfter sind die beQuiet schon super, aber für den Einsatz an einem Radiator würde ich andere bevorzugen weil mir  die SW2 im Luftdruck zu sehr schwächeln.
Hier mal eine Auswahl die ich in Betracht ziehen würde - wichtig wäre ein Regelbereich bis 600RPM oder tiefer (leise) und so viel Luftdruck wie möglich bei nicht all zu hoher Drehzahl (kühl).
Produktvergleich Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm, Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm, Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 140mm, Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM 140mm, BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM schwarz 140mm (BFF-SPRO-P14025KK-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ersatzlüfter*

Oder die Noiseblocker e-loop 120er PWM Lüfter

https://www.caseking.de/noiseblocker-nb-eloop-fan-b12-ps-120mm-pwm-luno-056.html


----------



## Qoures (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ersatzlüfter*

Und wie würde es mit den https://geizhals.de/corsair-air-ser...on-co-9050009-ww-a772363.html?hloc=at&hloc=de aussehen?


----------



## hallolo2_ (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ersatzlüfter*

Die sind au net leise und unnötig teuer


----------



## iTryX (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ersatzlüfter*

*Noiseblocker Eloops B12-PS

 *Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition

 *EKL Wingboost 2

 *Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro 


 Alles Top Lüfter, bei so einem Radiator muss man auch nicht die mit den höchsten Druck haben.

 Ich persönlich habe in meinem Gehäuse EKL Wingbosst 2 in schwarz weiß, sehen super aus und haben ordentlich Leistung.
 Die Corsair waren mir zu teuer


----------

